# How Often Do You Change your Bed Linen?



## Lon (Nov 18, 2016)

I wash/dry my bed linen sometimes three times a week simply because I sleep better on fresh sheets.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 18, 2016)

About once a week.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2016)

Once a week unless they got dirty from a spill or something.  Always helped my mother change all the bed sheets when I was a young child, Saturday chores.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2016)

Not often enough but I love the smell of freshly washed and dried sheets!


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 19, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Always helped my mother change all the bed sheets when I was a young child, Saturday chores.



Same here with changing linen on Saturday as part of the chores. That routine was so ingrained that even now being retired when every day is Saturday, I still do it on Saturday morning. Guess I'll have to live on the wild side and change them on a Monday for a thrill!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 19, 2016)

My husband changes our sheets, has for years, every Sunday.    Last one out of bed on Sunday, changes sheets.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 19, 2016)

I change them once a week, usually Saturday.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2016)

Once every week or two depending on the season and my ambition.

I miss the smell of sheets dried outdoors in the sun and wind, that smell always takes me back to my childhood!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2016)

Once a week, usually Saturday.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 19, 2016)

Once a week on Saturday.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2016)

You wouldn't believe me if I told the truth.


----------

